# Que es Lost+Found? Me ocupa mucho

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola. Tengo un disco nuevo en el cual estoy instalando Gentoo por que la otra instalacion tiene ya muchas pruebas encima y como 3 años de vida.

Luego de jugar un rato con el particionamiento me quedaron 4 gb en una particion en lost+found. Segun lei ahi guarda el sistema inconsistencias y demas. Puedo borrar esta carpeta? me ocupa espacio que no quiero que ocupe.

Que contiene alguno tiene alguna idea?

Muchas gracias.

----------

## Kasabian

Hola Pablo,

Si, como bien dices, el directorio lost+found se usa para almacenar ficheros "recuperados", esto es, si el sistema NO se ha apagado correctamente, la próxima vez que se inicie, fsck hará una comprobación de todas las particiones, y si hay algun fichero perdido, o en mal estado y lo recupera, lo guarda en la carpeta lost+found correspondiente.

Probablemente eso es lo que te ha pasado, que tienes un fichero gigante ahi guardado, o muchos ficheros recuperados. Los ficheros no tienen por qué estar en perfectas condiciones, es decir, pueden ser solo basura que intentó recuperar, pero no pudo hacerlo bien.

Yo miraría dentro del directorio para ver si hay algo que me interese, y si no, lo borraría entero, 4g son 4g.

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Pero no puedo borrarlo ahi esta el tema. Como lo borro? con un rm solamente?

----------

## Kasabian

No borres el directorio lost+found, solo los ficheros que contiene. Haciendo un rm como root no deberías tener mayores problemas.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Pude borrar archivos de otro lost+found pero de una particion en especial no puedo. No parece tener nada adentro. Monto la particion como root y tiro ls como root y no me muestra nada. Pero cuando veo uso de la particion me muestra 71 gb total y 67 gb libres. Los otros 4? ja.

Gracias por la respuesta. Voy a probar montar la particion desde el nuevo Gentoo.

----------

## galidor

Juega con el du en Lost+Found a ver qué tamaño tiene. Haz por ejemplo un du -ah para que te muestre el tamaño de todos los ficheros que contiene la ruta en que te encuentres. Es posible que Lost+Found no contenga nada y sea algún archivo oculto de otro lugar de la partición. Busca archivos ocultos con ls -a. El "du -ah" anterior ejecutado en la raiz de la partición o ruta de montaje debería decirte también qué archivo/s son los que se te comen esos 4Gb.

Si utilizas KDe hay un plugin para Konqueror que te hace grásficas del consumo de las particiones igual que te lo puede hacer FileLight http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=9887

Saludos y felices fiestas.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Galidor eso hice. El tema es que no encontre nada. Osea una particion vacia y no me muestras mas que..

"4k . .."

pero los 4 gb faltan. Qtparted me informa que hay en uso 3.7 gb

Con los comandos obtengo esto

```

tux pablo # cd /mnt/Data/

tux Data # ls

tux Data # du -ah

4,0K    .

tux Data # df -h

S.ficheros          Tamaño Usado  Disp Uso% Montado en

/dev/hda6              26G   14G   11G  55% /

udev                  505M  180K  505M   1% /dev

/dev/hda4              38G   23G   14G  64% /Trafi

/dev/hda5              31M   10M   19M  35% /boot

/dev/hda1             6,5G  3,1G  3,4G  48% /mnt/winxp

shm                   505M     0  505M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hdb6              71G  129M   67G   1% /mnt/Data

tux Data # ls -a

.  ..

```

Cuando formateo las particiones en ext3 me dice que un 5% de la particion queda para root o algo asi.  

Lo loco es que el 5% de 71 gb es 3.55 gb y es mas o menos lo que me esta faltando. 

Alguna idea? Seran sectores defectuosos? El disco es nuevo pero todo puede ser.

----------

## inconexo

 *Quote:*   

> Cuando formateo las particiones en ext3 me dice que un 5% de la particion queda para root o algo asi.  
> 
> Lo loco es que el 5% de 71 gb es 3.55 gb y es mas o menos lo que me esta faltando. 

 

Creo que te acabas de contestar! Cuando formatas con ext2/3, un 5% de los sectores quedan reservados para el root (por ejemplo, si te quedas sin espacio por un usuario sin quota de disco, que aun puedas entrar y moverte como root). Tambien, cuando formateas con ext2/3 te crea un directorio "lost+found", donde efectivamente guardara los ficheros que no pueda ubicar despues de una caida

Soluciones? Bueno, puedes usar xfs como sistema de ficheros, o bien, segun el man del mkfs.ext3, cambiar el tanto porciento reservado:

```
-m reserved-blocks-percentage

Specify  the percentage of the filesystem blocks reserved for the super-user.  This avoids fragmentation, and allows root-owned daemons, such as syslogd(8), to continue to function correctly after non-privileged processes are prevented from writing to the filesystem.  The default percentage is 5%.
```

Ten en cuenta tambien la geometria de los discos: aunque el fabricante te diga que es un disco de 320 gigas, una vez particionado y formateado se puede quedar en 295 o 300 gigas

Un saludo!

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Claro! de todos modos esto esta bien??

```
/dev/hdb6              71G  129M   67G   1% /mnt/Data 
```

No me ciera. Es como que no me muestra los 4 gb que faltan.. tal vez sea logico.

Agradezco tu respuesta y te pregunto o les pregunto.. este cambio del 5% se debe realizar al momento del formateo cierto? Imposible realizarlo manteniendo los datos cierto?

Muchas gracias a todos camaradas.

----------

## pacho2

¿has hecho du -sh /lost+found ?

Verifica que no haya nada dentro de él:

cd /lost+found

ls -la

Saludos

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Ya lo hice y no hay nada.

Gracias!

----------

